# Best way to bring a doe into heat to breed



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

Okay, vet is coming for ultrasounds...last couple of years the girls have been so easy....at the fence sreaming, in with the buck for a few minutes and bam...pregnant! Well, I have 3 does this year that have either been REALLY silent about heat or just not cycling...they were nursing but now it seems that they have weaned there April kids. So, my question is this....vet asked do you want me to bring anything to help? BTW....my vet is getting really good and asking ME... :crazy :rofl what to do with the goats....I love it...even though her asking me is really her asking Vicki, Sara or Kaye usually... :lol Anyhoo...I have lute, but is there something better as I am really running out of time as summer babies are not so easy here in Tennessee. I am not really set up to pen breed...and, without going into personal stuff...I just can't make new pens and shelter right now.

Thanks,

Paula


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Cidr's and PG600 neither of which is going to come from a vet. 

But....when you pull the Cidr and use the PG600, you still have this window of her in heat which since it's so late in the year may not mean fence standing screaming for the buck. Without the buck telling you by breeding her you may still miss this heat. Most new folks have dry does each year for awhile and it's why I tell new folks to pen breed....because even with pen breeding they don't watch the goats enough to have good due dates either  It isn't just putting her in with the buck and leaving, it's as much work, really more than hand breeding. But if you have missed August, September, October and November heats, why do you think you will not miss December also? Vicki


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Why not bring the buck around the does, or the does over to the buck a couple times each day to see if they are in heat.


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

They actually have an area where they are nose to nose...and these 3 does have never shown an interest. For our Buck collection, I luted them as directed and nothing that we (Theresa, Don amd me) could see....sp Thersa said...tomorrow and nothing. 

Vicki, I don't know what to say I may well miss it...but, I am here all the time and super hands on....now that my youngest 2 legged kid is 16, this is my job. so, I am hoping if I have a clue as to when it might come on I won't miss it. Just hopng as of course the does I really need bred or the ones not bred. Like I said earlier the first 3 years it was super easy and everyone was bred by hand and kids came within days of expected due dates.

I can probably get CIDR's and PG600 from a friend locally...I am assuming.

Thanks,

P


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Having them by eachother isn't the same as being in with eachother. They know they can't get to eachother. If you put the doe in with the buck, you can see his reaction, and whether she tries to get away from him, or stands to be bred.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

All that advice you are getting Paula is all well and good for during hot and heavy summer and early fall breeding season. You have two heat cycles left, it's time to let your biggest buck after these does.

And besides the advice you got to use lute is old fashion, works maybe 50% of the time, because it can't be given during all parts of the heat cycle and give you fertile heat or even standing heat. With the new aresenol we have now, using old fashion ways of doing things gets you what you got, does who are barren.

I think it becomes that older breeders forget what it is like to be new, and my pat answer is always. If you do not have tracked heats on the calander on all your does, so you knew they were in heat in August, Sept, Oct, Nov etc....than you need to pen breed because you are not seeing the heats. I'ts not a slam, or saying you aren't paying attention, it's just harder for some to see heats than others. Not all goats stand on the fence and scream for bucks. Vicki


----------

